# anybody got a link on"how to"doyour trunk interior



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

not sure what type of wood or board to use 4 the beauty panel ? what material? let me kno


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

what are you looking to accomplish a custom look of original?


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

original OR custom


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

mourning wood


----------



## 65impalaSS (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Aug 21 2009, 12:46 AM~14836035
> *mourning wood
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

looking 2 do custom. just not sure wat type of board or wood to use 4 the panels and battery boxes. Was thinking of the name of the car on the beauty panel that hides the cylinders


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

MDF or panel board.


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Aug 20 2009, 11:46 PM~14836035
> *mourning wood
> *


ahhhh shit here we go...........lmao


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I built these panels in my caprice to help clean things up as well as protect my 1/4 panels from anything in the trunk sliding around. The side panels and trunk hinge covers are made out of 1/2" MDF, then i covered with vinyl and stapled. No screws or brackets, everything is pressure fit.  When pressure fitting things, remember to account for carpet thickness and sound deadener thickness if you're also installing them. Trim a little at a time because once you cut or trim, you can't add that material back. Cardboard templates are a must.











I had some 1/4" plywood left from another project so i used it to make the center panel and then just wrapped it with a piece of vinyl.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks, looks pretty clean. wat year is that?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Aug 22 2009, 10:45 PM~14851044
> *thanks, looks pretty clean.  wat year is that?
> *


'94  


Here's also the same concept in my regal. I just made a cardboard template first, then cut some 1/4" panel board to fit and use a few screws to attach it to the speakerbox. The screws holding it are where speaker grills would attach, just haven't found some i like yet. I made it to hide the cylinders and wire distribution block for the hydraulics


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Birch is lighter, However im not sure how much of a difference there is in cost.
Plywood is cheaper.


1/2" may be a lil over kill, And add weight quickly. But im not one to talk, My beauty panels and false floor are made of 3/4" MDF and plywood.










Havent got it covered, nor installed yet. Amp racks will be held by a few screws along the bottom, into the floor.








Old set-up.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

nice


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

mdf, baltic birch and i/8th inch closed cell foam


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

mdf, baltic birch and i/8th inch closed cell foam


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

VItreryda what did u use 4 what??? that shit looks nice!!! how much to stitch that caprice emblem ??? how u attach it?


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Aug 25 2009, 02:58 PM~14877688
> *mdf, baltic birch and i/8th inch  closed cell foam
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

masonite for beauty panels.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

masonite for beauty panels.


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin (Sep 8, 2005)

wen I "wrap it" in material, di i just pull the material around the panel and staple? should i add foam backing? do i use adhesive?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Aug 29 2009, 10:26 AM~14918534
> *wen I "wrap it" in material, di i just pull the material around the panel and staple?  should i add foam backing?  do i use adhesive?
> *


You can use foam if you'd like. If you are, then i would use an adhesive so the foam sticks to the panel and doesn't move after or while you're upholstering it. To get the material to lay smoothly across the visible surface, you'll have to make "relief" cuts in the material, then just use a staple gun/tack gun to attach the material. Don't forget to make sure that what you're using to attach the material to the wood is shorter than the width of the wood because the last thing you want is a bunch of staples poking through the other side.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats the best way to get started?Just keep getting cardboard and cutting it?Trail and error.I want to do this to my 63 impala.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 6 2009, 08:02 PM~14998278
> *Whats the best way to get started?Just keep getting cardboard and cutting it?Trail and error.I want to do this to my 63 impala.
> *


Best way to get started is just like you said, grab some carboard/measuring tape/good scissors/pencil. Cut a little at a time until you get the fit you want, then transfer the template to wood.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 6 2009, 07:21 PM~14998407
> *Best way to get started is just like you said, grab some carboard/measuring tape/good scissors/pencil.  Cut a little at a time until you get the fit you want, then transfer the template to wood.
> *


Sounds like alot of trial and error. :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

for trimming panels, or accent panels around things like amps, speakers, etc etc 1/4" or 1/8" it can also be used to cut shapes under material also for designs. i use 3/4" mdf for everything else yea little over kill however its good and dosnt flex for shit..


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt gracias :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

An old pic of my regal trunk before juice. 1/4 panel protector covers made out of 1/4" wood and an extra stock trunk carpet  Kind of hard to see but it helped clean up the trunk and keep the 1/4's from getting "outtie" dents from things rolling around. Now these did flex a bit over time due to using such thin wood and not being actually attached to anything, but they still pressure fit into place and isn't too noticeable. I would suggest a thicker wood for sure unless you're just doing it as a temporary thing using materials laying around


----------

